# Custom wide ring guide broke!!



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

I let my friend use my rod for like 10 minutes and he comes back to me with a sad face and says, "I'm sorry but i broke the first guide off your rod.":hoppingmad Its the big one at the bottom and the frame isn't broken its just the ring that fell off. I took it to Gulf Breeze and they said it would be $15.00 to fix because they have to put a whole new frame and everything on it. I don't have the ring what should i do.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

take it to gulf breeze b&t and let them put a new guide on it


----------

